# KDE: ist das echt so kompliziert?

## markusk21

Hi, ich hab mir eine neue Gentoo-Box aufgesetzt. Alles noch schön stabil gehalten. 

Aber wie das so ist, ich wollte natrürlich auch das vielzitierte KDE4 drauf haben. Also - diese Anleitung hergehalten:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

Ohne Kdeprefix, ohne slots, ohne sets

Zuerst musste ich 15(!) Abhängigkeiten in die package.keywords hinzufügen, damit der Xorg-server auf die benötigte Version kommt. Jedes einzeln natürlich, damit es nciht zu schnell geht. (emerge world -> echo "paket ~x86" >> package.keyword)

Dann meckert er, dass die dass die neue kdelibs nicht gleichzeitig mit der installierten kdelibs-3.5.9 existieren kann. 

Nach einigem suchen stelle ich fest - es muss die Version 3.5.10 sein!

Also das selbe spiel noch mal (emerge kdebase-startkde:3.5 -p -> echo "paket-3.5.10 ~x86" >> package.keyword) Dabei komme ich dann auf 40 Pakete (entsprechend auch genannte Durchläufe, jeder so 1,5 min lang, also allein für 3.5.10 schon ne Stunde, in der nichts anderes geht) und es fehlen laut Anzeige noch 37.

Es muss doch ne Möglichkeit geben die Split-pakete der Version 3.5.10 gebündelt frei zu schalten!?

Bitte erspart mir die nächste Stunde mit diesem emerge - das kompilieren der Pakete dauert doch schon lang genug und da kann ich wenigstens lesen oder sonst was nebenbei.

----------

## AmonAmarth

für diesen fall:

```

[I] app-portage/autounmask

     Available versions:  0.15 0.21 0.23

     Installed versions:  0.23(16:09:46 02.12.2008)

     Homepage:            http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/autounmask/

     Description:         autounmask - Unmasking packages the easy way
```

also 

```
autounmask kdebase-meta-3.5.10
```

----------

## markusk21

Klang super, aber:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge world -DNup
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

jetzt will irgendwas immer noch die 5.9-version, aber was denn?

Ich lass mal 

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge =kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.10

 

durchlaufen. Mal schaun, was dann ist.

----------

## Max Steel

Du musst vorher evtl. erstmal autounmask kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.10 Ich weiß nämlich nicht ob das noch masked ist...

----------

## musv

Wenn du Wert auf Stabilität legst, würde ich erstmal von KDE4 abraten. Die Funktionalität und Stabilität von KDE3.5.10 ist bei KDE4 noch weiter Ferne. KDE4 ist durchaus nutzbar, aber viele Programme enthalten noch eine Menge Bugs. Einige Features sind noch nicht implementiert. Einigen Programmen (Amarok2) hat die Generalüberholung auch gar nicht gut getan. Und von KDE3 brauchst du sowieso noch eine Menge an Libs und Programmen (Quanta, Kdevelop), weil die KDE4-Versionen noch gar nicht existieren oder nicht benutzbar sind.

----------

## EOF

Ich habe momentan noch kde 3.5.9. Nun habe ich beginnend mit startkde sukzessiv

benötigten Pakete in meine package.keywords Datei geschrieben.

Mein Ziel war erstmal kde 3.5.10 zu bekommen. Nun aber werden auch Pakete von

kde 4.2.1 gezogen inklusive startkde 4.2.1. Ist das so gewollt?

Heisst das, ich bekomme kde 3.5.10 und kde 4.2.1 gleichzeitig?

An sich eine gute Idee...

Bis auf einen Block von kdelibs sieht alles ganz gut aus.

----------

## Max Steel

eigentlich nicht.. jedenfalls dann nicht wenn du kde-meta:3.5 versuchst zu mergen.

----------

## CaptainPsycho

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wenn du Wert auf Stabilität legst, würde ich erstmal von KDE4 abraten. Die Funktionalität und Stabilität von KDE3.5.10 ist bei KDE4 noch weiter Ferne. KDE4 ist durchaus nutzbar, aber viele Programme enthalten noch eine Menge Bugs. Einige Features sind noch nicht implementiert. Einigen Programmen (Amarok2) hat die Generalüberholung auch gar nicht gut getan. Und von KDE3 brauchst du sowieso noch eine Menge an Libs und Programmen (Quanta, Kdevelop), weil die KDE4-Versionen noch gar nicht existieren oder nicht benutzbar sind.

 

Also KDE 4.2.1 läuft bis auf ein zwei Kleinigkeiten ganz stabil. 

Viele Grüße 

Joachim

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *CaptainPsycho wrote:*   

> Also KDE 4.2.1 läuft bis auf ein zwei Kleinigkeiten ganz stabil.

 

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich erlebe viele Abstürze und Fehler: plasma stellt sich ständig selbst ein Bein, shortcuts sind an vielen Stellen auf die eine oder andere Weise kaputt, KWin zeichnet in bestimmten Situationen völligen Schrott, die Arbeitsflächeneffekte verursachen noch mehr Abstürze, Umschalten auf ein VT mit Strg+Alt+F? führt manchmal zum Absturz, OpenGL-Bildschirmschoner können in ungünstigen Situationen ein komplettes Einfrieren des Systems hervorrufen, Konsole hat große Speicherlecks, Konqueror verschiebt hin und wieder Werkzeugleisten (das Problem besteht seit KDE 2.0), Plasma wird deutlich instabiler wenn die Miniprogramme nicht gesperrt sind, Kate ist bei großen Dokumenten unerträglich langsam, Konqueror erwischt manchmal beim Laden einer Seite einen sofortigen Timeout, usw.

Es ist viel besser geworden mit KDE 4, aber es ist insgesamt noch sehr viel kaputt. Noch sind es zu viele Fehler, als dass ich mit Fehlerberichten hinterher käme.

----------

## mrsteven

Wobei an manchen Problemen nicht unbedingt KDE 4 selbst schuld ist, sondern in erster Linie der X-Server. Damit meine ich sämtliche Abstürze und Hänger des X-Servers, denn es sollte eigentlich nicht möglich sein, dass ein Client (der durchaus auch Fehler haben kann) den Server in den Abgrund reißt. Und es ist wohl so, dass gerade KDE 4 viele vergleichsweise neue Funktionen des X-Servers benutzt (Composite, AIGLX), die vorher nicht ausreichend getestet wurden.

Trotz allem hat KDE 4 selbst auch noch recht viele nervige Bugs, weshalb ich selbst wenn der X-Server stabil läuft niemandem mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen kann umzusteigen. Zumindest sollte KDE 3.5 noch draufbleiben, denn mehr als ein Spielzeug ist KDE 4 im derzeitigen Zustand leider immer noch nicht.

----------

## furanku

Da dieser Thread ja doch mittlerweile wieder in einen "KDE 4 Kritik" Thread mutiert ist. Ich verwende hier seit Wochen eine SVN-Trunk Version, installiert vom kdesvn-build von der KDE Homepage, installiert nach /usr/local/kde. Ehrlichgesagt, ich kann, trotzdem ich zu 4.0 und 4.1 Zeiten selber ein Kritiker der Releaspolitik war, das Gemecker seit 4.2 nicht mehr wirklich nachvollziehen. Hier läuft KDE 4 wirklich stabil selbst in einer SVN Version, hat bei allen Features die ich nutze keinen Rückstand mehr zu KDE 3 (bis auf die fehlende Mac OS Menuleiste). Auch habe ich eine NVidia Karte, aber seit langem keine Probleme mehr mit dieser unter KDE 4. Die neuen Features wie Akonadi oder Nepomuk nutze ich nicht, da diese doch noch nicht so richtig integriert sind, aber wenn das so weit ist, werden diese hoffentlich KDE 4 endgültig gegenüber KDE 3 aufwerten.

Ich habe aber so langsam das Gefühl, daß einiges an der Kritik gegenüber KDE 4 nicht mehr rational ist, sondern eher ein "Kann nicht mehr anhalten mit dem Gemecker" nach dem auch meiner Meinung nach verpatzten 4.0 Release. Vielleicht haben auch die Gentoo ebuilds noch ein paar Probleme, ansonsten kann ich aber die Frustration den KDE Entwickler so langsam verstehen: KDE 3 mit teilweise verkorster Architektur unter der Haube und so manchem eingebauten Problem wird glorifiziert, mit KDE 4 hat man sich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten wirklich alle Mühe gegeben (selbst die so verhaßte Plasma Cashew oben links ist gerade bis aufs absolute Minimum geschrumpft), aber manchen scheint man es einfach nicht Recht machen zu können.

----------

## markusk21

Um mal wieder zum ausgang zurück zu kommen - 

ich hab die 4er Version nicht zum laufen gebracht.

ganz im Gegenteil. Ich habe die letzen Tage damit verbracht alles wieder in den Ursprungszustand zu versetzten. D.h. kde3.5.10 runter und die 3.5.9 wieder zum laufen bringen! Ich hatte unter xorg-server keine Maus und tastatur mehr.

Ich würde gern kde4 probieren, aber ich muss den Rechner dabei auch weiter benutzen können.

Und jetzt etwas zu den kde4-kritiken. Als Urheber dieses Threads darf ich sagen, die haben hier nichts verloren! Ich wollte es zum laufen bringen und nicht hören - mach das nicht (auch wenn ich es jetzt doch rückgängig gemacht hab)! Wenn ich jemanden frage, wie ich mir das günstigste Straßenbahn-ticket besorgen kann will ich ja auch nicht das Auto empfohlen haben.

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.

----------

## musv

 :Shocked: 

Hast du hier 'nen anderen Thread als wir gelesen? Der Thread ging los mit:

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Alles noch schön stabil gehalten. ... Dann meckert er, dass die dass die neue kdelibs nicht gleichzeitig mit der installierten kdelibs-3.5.9 existieren kann. 
> 
> Nach einigem suchen stelle ich fest - es muss die Version 3.5.10 sein!

 

Nach seinen Ausführungen wollte Markusk21 ein stable-System und kein Testing. Das belegt allein schon die anfängliche Installation von KDE-3.5.9, denn die 3.5.10 ist schon seit vielen Monaten raus. Und auch wenn bei Dir KDE4 sehr stabil läuft, hat es noch lange keinen stable-Status erreicht. Es geht hier nicht ums KDE4-Bashen, sondern einfach darum, vor eventuell unangenehmen Überraschungen zu schützen. Und wie schon bereits erwähnt, braucht man KDE3.5 sowieso noch, weil es noch zuviele Programme gibt, die nicht nach KDE4 portiert wurden.

----------

## furanku

Ich glaube der OP sagt ein Posting über Dir recht deutlich was er will: Hilfe bei der KDE 4 Installation und keine "Laß mal lieber, ist IMHO noch nicht gut genug!" Ratschläge, und damit hat er Recht. Ich glaube wir sollten dann also diese Diskussion hier einfach abbrechen, es gibt genug andere Threads wo man sich da austoben kann, wenn man denn unbedingt will.

markusk21: Auch wenn das ebenfalls nicht ist, wonach Du ursprünglich gefragt hast, ich wollte das gleiche (eine aktuelle KDE 4 Version ausprobieren) und hatte ähnliche Probleme mit den ebuilds. Ich bin dann zu dem kdesvn-build gewechselt. Auch dort mußte ich am Anfang ein wenig basteln, für Fragen ist dann das neue KDE Forum sehr hilfreich. Seit dem läuft bei mir aber KDE 4 mit aktuellen Versionen von Amarok und k3b sozusagen tagesaktuell sehr stabil.

Sorry für diesen letzten OT Beitrag zumindest von meiner Seite aus, jetzt überlasse ich den KDE 4 ebuild erfahrenen Antwortern wieder das Feld.

----------

## markusk21

Danke furanku,

ich werd das noch mal ansehen. 

Wie du richtig erkannt hast möchte ich kde4 immer noch ausprobieren, aber ohne mir das laufende System zu gefährden. 

Ich bin halt davon ausgegangen, dass die empfohlene Methode aus dem kde4-guide den geringsten Einfluss auf mein bestehendes System hat.

Aber vielleicht hab ich den Guide falsch verstanden? Von 3.5.10 werd ich jedenfalls die Finger lassen. Hat mich 3 oder 4 Tage gekostet (und nicht kde4)

Ich muss mich wirklich extem beherrschen, zu musv nicht noch eine Antwort zu schreiben, ich vertraue darauf, dass ihr den ersten Beitrag noch mal anschaut.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So weit ich das sehe, ist eine Parallelinstallation von KDE-3.5.9 und KDE-4.2.1 mit den aktuellen ebuilds aus dem Portage Tree schlichtweg nicht möglich:

```
 $ grep kdelibs-3 /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-4.2.1*

/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-4.2.1.ebuild:     !<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10

/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-4.2.1-r1.ebuild:  !<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10

/usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-4.2.1-r2.ebuild:  !<kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10
```

edit: typo

----------

## EOF

Ich wolle eigentlich auch kde 4.2 und gleichzeitig kde 3.5 behalten. Es ist schade, dass man nicht den stabilen kde neben kde 4.2 behalten kann. 

Ich habe vor einigen Stunden das Chaos, was kde 3.5.10 und kde 4.2 auf meinem System angerichtet haben wieder in Ordnung gebracht

und warte weiter ab. 

Wann kann man nun eigentlich mit kde 3.5.10 im stabilen Zweig rechnen?

----------

## Max Steel

Seltsam, bei mir meckert er nicht wegen dieser Kleinigkeit...

Ich installiere gerade kde-4.2.1 (kdelibs-4.2.1-r2) und habe im Moment kde-3.5.10 komplett drauf.

Achso diese Blocks beziehen sich auf den Fall das das Flag kdeprefix nicht gesetzt ist.

nochwährenddespostens Edith:

Achso ich nutze das kde-portage Overlay, in dem ebuild wird kdeprefix quasi hardcoded verwendet.

Das gibt keinen Blocker.

----------

## markusk21

So, ich hab es doch noch mal riskiert  :Smile: 

Ich habe zuerst den xorg-server auf die Version 1.5.3-r4 gebracht. 

Mit evdev als input-device in der make.conf hat es dann auch geklappt.

Dann hab ich autounmerge über kde-meta-3.5.10 laufen lassen.

Leider ist ein "emerge world -DNup" an unten genannten Problem gescheitert. 

Ich habe zunächst einige Pakete aus der 3.5.9-Version mit emerge -C entfernt, die bei "required by" aufgelistet waren.

Die kann ich ja bei derr 3.5.10-Version dann auch neu installieren, bzw, werden mit gezogen, wenn sie gebraucht werden.

emerge world -DNup ging aber immer noch nicht, "emerge world -u" hat es dann aber gebracht. >130 kde-pakete der version 3.5.10 sind installiert.

Allerdings bleibt dieses Problemchen:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge world -DNup
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Dringendste Frage, was schreit da noch nach der alten Version (15 more), bzw, wie krieg ich das raus?

Ach ja, kde4 ist natürlich immer noch das Ziel, aber ich will es diesmal der Reihe nach angehen.

----------

## firefly

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by
> 
>     ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-3.5.9', 'merge')
> ...

 

Dringendste Frage, was schreit da noch nach der alten Version (15 more), bzw, wie krieg ich das raus?

Ach ja, kde4 ist natürlich immer noch das Ziel, aber ich will es diesmal der Reihe nach angehen.[/quote]

steht doch da  :Wink:  kdesdk-kioslaves in version 3.5.10 scheint nicht unmasked zu sein. Oder du hast ein paket installiert, welches explizit kdesdk-kioslaves in version 3.5.9 benötigt.

----------

## markusk21

Ahh, bin nen Schritt weiter.

 *Quote:*   

> echo "=kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-3.5.9" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

 

brachte eine Antwort - aber keine Lösung:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge world -DNupv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Also braucht kdevelop kdesdk, so weit, so gut.

Aber laut  *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/portage/kde-base/kdesdk/
> 
> ChangeLog  Manifest  kdesdk-3.5.9.ebuild  metadata.xml

  gibt es kdesdk nicht in der 3.5.10-Version und die 9er braucht offensichtlich auch kdelibs-3.5.9.

Was nu?

----------

## firefly

kdesdk scheint noch ein monolithisches ebuild zu sein.

Laut dem kdevelop ebuild können auch folgende pakete anstelle von kdesdk verwendet werden:

für cvs unterstützung: kde-base/cervisia

für subversion: kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves

----------

## markusk21

Upps,

firefly, du hast recht!!!

hab ich nicht bedacht  :Smile: 

Hab es händisch eingetragen und nun läuft es  :Smile: 

autounmask hat das offenbar übersehen - und ich auch.

Danke!

Dann kann es ja demnächst zum nächsten Schritt übergehen - kde4!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## markusk21

Nächstes Problem:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Detected file collision(s):
> 
>  *
> 
>  *      /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax/bibtex.xml
> ...

 

Ich verstehe echt nicht, wie kdelibs und kile eine gemeinsame Datei haben können.  Was hat kdelibs mit latex und bibtex zu tun?

Egal, ich hab  /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax verschoben und hoffe kdelibs läuft jetzt durch. kile wird ohne das Verzeichnis sicher auch zurecht kommen.  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe echt nicht, wie kdelibs und kile eine gemeinsame Datei haben können.  Was hat kdelibs mit latex und bibtex zu tun?
> 
> Egal, ich hab  /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax verschoben und hoffe kdelibs läuft jetzt durch. kile wird ohne das Verzeichnis sicher auch zurecht kommen. 

 

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dich jetzt nicht wieder zu sehr aufreg: 

Kate ist nicht nur ein reiner Texteditor. Du kannst das Teil auch als Programmier-IDE oder eben als Latex-Editor verwenden. Ich hatte noch bei Digikam und kdebase-data ein Kollisionsproblem. Einfachster Workaround:

Annahme: kile ist schon installiert, kdelibs bricht ab. 

Wär jetzt dumm kdelibs nochmal zu mergen, weil das doch etwas dauert. 

```
rm /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax/bibtex.xml

rm /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax/latex.xml

cd /usr/portage/kdebase/kdelibs

ebuild kdelibs-4.2.1-r2.ebuild install

ebuild kdelibs-4.2.1-r2.ebuild qmerge

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/kdebase/
```

Erklärung: 

Kdelibs sind schon compiliert, werden nur aufgrund der Kollision nicht installiert. Nochmaliges Compilieren ist nicht notwendig. Mit install und qmerge werden die ganzen Daten installiert und in die Packagedatenbank eingetragen. Allerdings wird dabei /var/tmp/portage nicht bereinigt.

----------

## markusk21

Danke, musv

guter Tipp. Nächstes Mal werd ich ihn befolgen  :Wink: 

Ich kenne kate, auch wenn ich es selten benutze. Aber die Dateien gehören nicht zu kate sondern zu kile.

Die Frage war, was hat kdelibs mit diesen Dateien zu schaffen. kile ist wohl kaum ein Teil der kdelibs und selbst wenn sollte kde:4.2 ja in ein anderes Verzeichnis gehen als die alten Versionen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Bug Report dazu ist https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=239521

----------

## musv

 *markusk21 wrote:*   

> Aber die Dateien gehören nicht zu kate sondern zu kile.
> 
> Die Frage war, was hat kdelibs mit diesen Dateien zu schaffen. kile ist wohl kaum ein Teil der kdelibs und selbst wenn sollte kde:4.2 ja in ein anderes Verzeichnis gehen als die alten Versionen.

 

Die bei mir installierte Version von Kate ist die von KDE4.2. Die von Kile ist KDE3.5. Kile aus KDE3 hat in der Tat nichts zu tun mit den Kdelibs4.2. Dafür benutzt Kate Teile aus den Kdelibs, und diese Teile haben die Kollision ausgelöst. Vermutung: Diese XML-Datei wird wohl bei Kile:4 nicht mehr vorhanden sein. 

Und nein, bei -kdeprefix wird nicht mehr so strikt nach Verzeichnissen getrennt. Z.B. steht bei mir die Konfiguration von KDM in /usr/share/config/kdm. Die KDE-Version suchst du da vergeblich.

----------

